# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Как выучить шведский за 10 минут

## alexsms

Lenta.ru: Из жизни: Люди: Американец после потери сознания стал шведом

----------


## maxmixiv

Притворяется поди!

----------


## iCake

А вдруг он шведский шпион на самом деле. Просто он забыл об этом после потери сознания, ну и английский за одно, так как в таком случае он у него был бы вторым языком. Ну, а шведский как родной остался  ::   
Хотя, это всё, конечно, маловероятно  ::  Я бы даже сказал, вилами по воде писано

----------


## DrBaldhead

Помню, в какой-то газетенке читал про пенсионера, который попал под машину, а как очнулся, по немецки стал разговаривать.

----------


## Paul G.

Цитата: "О Ботрайте известно, что он бывал в Швеции время от времени с 1981 по 2003 годы." 
Он знал шведский задолго до происшествия. Видимо, достаточно неплохо. Т.е. сенсации не случилось.

----------


## alexsms

Остаётся аннулировать его паспорт и запереть в аэропорту Стокгольма в транзитной зоне. Это будет асимметричный ответ.

----------


## Fester

хаха, ну вот это что? Я хотел бы услышать его говорить по-шведски, если у него акцент или нет. Смешная история лол.
Но, на самом деле, я думаю что он похож на обычного шведского человека  ::

----------


## Eric C.

> Остаётся аннулировать его паспорт и запереть в аэропорту Стокгольма в транзитной зоне. Это будет асимметричный ответ.

 А какое преступление он совершил?

----------

